# Date de sortie de TvOS 14 sur HomePod ?



## Zeshh (28 Septembre 2020)

Hello tout le monde 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait des infos sur la sortie de TvOS 14 sur le HomePod, officiellement tout est là, mais je trouve aucune info sur le HomePod 

(Et j'attends ça avec impatience pour la prise en charge de Deezer)

J'ai essayé d'installer la version Beta de TvOS 14 sur mon HomePod mais sans succès :/


----------



## Anthony (28 Septembre 2020)

Vu la progression de la bêta, on dirait que ça va attendre la sortie d'iOS 14.1 avec les nouveaux iPhone.


----------

